# Welche Einstellungen zum convertieren für RSTP Server (Darwin Stream server)?



## sweet18-4ever (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen =)

Ich komme und komme nicht weiter =(
Ich habe unter Suse einen Darwin Stream Server am laufen. Die Sample Videos kann ich auch wunderbar abspielen nur bekomme ich es absolut nicht hin ein eigenes Video in das mp4 Format zu wandeln, damit ich das Video über den rstp stream ansehen kann.

Ich probier hier schon seit über 2 Wochen rum.
Ich weiß nun schon, dass es das mp4 Format ist, dass auf dem Server liegen muss.
Auch weiß ich nun schon, dass ich z.B. h263 oder h264 ... als Video Format nehmen kann.
Und ich habe gelesen, dass man einen "hint" für das Video File in der mp4 erstellen muss, damit man diese mit dem Darwin Stream server streamen kann.

Nur bekomme ich das nicht hin, also meine Videos (mit h263 und hint als mp4) lassen sich nicht abspielen über rstp. =((

Mit welchen Einstellungen in ffmpeg und mp4creator oder mp4box muss ich denn das Video umwandeln, damit das funktioniert?

Ich nehme auch gerne andere Programme, das einzigste ist, dass die Programme zum convertieren per Kommandozeile bedienbar sein müssen.

Und zum schluss noch: (Ich weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist, oder hilfreich) Das Format muss am Schluss das selbe sein wie das auf http://m.youtube.com - damit die Videos mit dem Handy angesehen werden können.

Vielen vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe,
mfg. sweet18-4ever


----------

